# Any advantages for Muslim expats?



## Melisso (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a Muslim, but a very moderate one (drink, eat pork, etc). I want to be able to get an alcohol license, which I won't get if I register as a Muslim when applying for resident visa. So I am thinking about defining myself as non-religious/agnostic. On the other hand, I am curious if there are any benefits to being legally recognized as a Muslim in UAE?


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Denying your religion could be warranted as an offence justifying capital punishment in some gulf states..."apostasy".
They will easily establish your parent's religion from birth certificates or other documents and you could seriously get toasted. Declare yourself as Muslim and get alcohol via duty free..pork is not a concern.


----------



## Melisso (Mar 7, 2013)

woodlands said:


> Denying your religion could be warranted as an offence justifying capital punishment in some gulf states..."apostasy".
> They will easily establish your parent's religion from birth certificates or other documents and you could seriously get toasted. Declare yourself as Muslim and get alcohol via duty free..pork is not a concern.


How is that possible? In my country religion is not identified in any documents. My parents are former communists, haha

Do you mean that they identify religion based on nationality?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nationality, family names, etc...


----------



## Melisso (Mar 7, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Nationality, family names, etc...


So I just want to make sure - I cannot self-identify my religion? Are you sure? That's very stupid. Also, my employer assured me that I can identify myself as non-Muslim. A large portion of my fellow country men are atheists.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Most people in Dubai don't have the liquor license for various reasons. You're never asked for it in bars or restaurants or airport duty free. You even see Emirati men in full traditional dress ordering alcohol and they are never refused.

In other words if you can't get the liquor license it's not the end of the world. 

But - if you are ever in a situation where you are arrested/confronted by the police in an alcohol related situation you will probably be deported once it's confirmed you're Muslim. So you do need to be slightly more careful than most non-Muslims.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

As long as your name does not seem Islamic then you will probably be ok. Either way, it isn't really cheap to buy booze in Dubai. If you wanna buy a lot, go do a booze run to Barracuda in UAQ.


----------



## Melisso (Mar 7, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> As long as your name does not seem Islamic then you will probably be ok. Either way, it isn't really cheap to buy booze in Dubai. If you wanna buy a lot, go do a booze run to Barracuda in UAQ.


My first name is Arabic, last name is Russian, and I look like Chinese. I am confused. I don't understand how police can prove that I am a Muslim.

Anyway, it seems there are no advantages to being a Muslim in Dubai. Only inconveniences.


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think you can register as atheist/non religious. Went I went to immigration for my visa extension they wouldn't do it and registered me as Christian. So if there is no proof that you're Muslim then get registered as christian. But as others have said, you don't need an alcohol license to buy alcohol in Dubai - no tourists or anyone doing visa runs have them and they do just fine


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Melisso said:


> Anyway, it seems there are no advantages to being a Muslim in Dubai. Only inconveniences.


Depends on your outlook as I seriously disagree with your comment. Whilst it may seem inconvenient to you for most Muslims I would say it's great here: 

1) You can eat what you want without being worried if its halaal or contains pork / alcohol - as these are highlighted.
2) There are prayer facilities everywhere
3) Some companies give you paid additional leave for Hajj
4) Reduced working hours during Ramadan
5) Public holidays for key religious days

Sherry


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

1) You can eat what you want without being worried if its halaal or contains pork / alcohol - as these are highlighted. - not always. Several places recently got busted for cross-contamination and not having separate pork preparation areas.

4) Reduced working hours during Ramadan - for most people.
5) Public holidays for key religious days - again for most people.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Melisso said:


> My first name is Arabic, last name is Russian, and I look like Chinese.


...and if you had a Brazilian passport, this would probably max out the confusion you're creating...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Byja said:


> ...and if you had a Brazilian passport, this would probably max out the confusion you're creating...


I have someone in mind who fits similar descriptions...


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> 1) You can eat what you want without being worried if its halaal or contains pork / alcohol - as these are highlighted. - not always. Several places recently got busted for cross-contamination and not having separate pork preparation areas.
> 
> 4) Reduced working hours during Ramadan - for most people.
> 5) Public holidays for key religious days - again for most people.


Have seen and heard about the horsemeat scandal in UK so cross-contamination seems to be a problem regardless  its enough to make you vegetarian 

The point being reduced hours during ramadaan and having public holidays is an advantage for muslims. Being in the UK, none of those options were available. 

But each place will have advantages and disadvantages and for OP to say being "muslim" is a disadvantage in UAE is offensive. Seems to be only due to the fact that OP is concerned with obtaining alcohol which other posters have provided a solution to


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Most people in Dubai don't have the liquor license for various reasons. You're never asked for it in bars or restaurants or airport duty free. You even see Emirati men in full traditional dress ordering alcohol and they are never refused.
> 
> In other words if you can't get the liquor license it's not the end of the world.
> 
> But - if you are ever in a situation where you are arrested/confronted by the police in an alcohol related situation you will probably be deported once it's confirmed you're Muslim. So you do need to be slightly more careful than most non-Muslims.


Maybe she needs the license to purchase alcohol from liquor stores like A&E ,then one must have a license


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Why then do you call your self a Muslim? Only for the sake of having an advantage here in Dubai? Is it a bargain between Advantages and Alcohol-Pork?



Melisso said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a Muslim, but a very moderate one (drink, eat pork, etc). I want to be able to get an alcohol license, which I won't get if I register as a Muslim when applying for resident visa. So I am thinking about defining myself as non-religious/agnostic. On the other hand, I am curious if there are any benefits to being legally recognized as a Muslim in UAE?


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've known Muslims who consume alcohol, but never one who admitted to consuming pork. Curious. Why? For taste? I'm not Muslim and even I don't like it, never have, and I'd probably get sick if I tried it now.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am also pretty sure you have to declare something as well, I was joking around (its not funny) and wanted to put something smart but I'm registered Christian as well.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Why then do you call your self a Muslim?


I am sure there are people born into the family religion and grew up as such without having the real commitment / devotion.

I have seen Muslims drinking with prayer beads in hand...


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah I know there's such people with no clear vision of they want in life...



ccr said:


> I am sure there are people born into the family religion and grew up as such without having the real commitment / devotion.
> 
> I have seen Muslims drinking with prayer beads in hand...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Yeah I know there's such people with no clear vision of they want in life...


the ones with the clear vision of what they want in life are the atheists!
We know exactly that what we get is down to our own actions, inactions and pure chance.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Yeah I know there's such people with no clear vision of they want in life...


Is that not too much of a generalized statement ?

Vision of what someone wants in life and devotion to a religion do not necessary go hand-in-hand, IMHO.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that if you have a believe in your hear and you stick to it then you belong to it... and if you have any doubts about just leave it and follow another one. You can't mix opposite actions from different believe and then make your self belong to one of them. Whatever you believe in. 



vantage said:


> the ones with the clear vision of what they want in life are the atheists!
> We know exactly that what we get is down to our own actions, inactions and pure chance.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I think a "Muslim" with a prayer bead in his hand "which is supposed to be used in counting your prayers to God" and at the same moment doing what his God ordered him not to do is obviously moving with no clear view of what he wants. He can chose either this way of the other way... IMHO



ccr said:


> Is that not too much of a generalized statement ?
> 
> Vision of what someone wants in life and devotion to a religion do not necessary go hand-in-hand, IMHO.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

My point about the reduced working hours during Ramadan, is that they are reduced for EVERYONE, no matter what religion you are.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not so Chocoholic. While it is "required" you will find many companies don't give you those reduced working hours if you're not Muslim.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Apparently if you are in the free-zone then you don't 'have' to abide by the work hours change... not exactly crystal on this.. a buddy over at DIFC was telling me this last time around..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, yes we all know the companies that won't and don't, however, it's written in the papers every single year that they're meant to, or face fines if inspectors come round and check.


----------

